# Duty belt digging into hips DAMNIT



## maracuja (Jun 30, 2006)

I must be a boney or skinny bastard or something but this stupid duty belt that I have keeps on digging into my hips and is killing me. Does anyone have this problem while wearing a full duty belt? Is there anything I can do? Its really my baton and gun that are kicking my ass. I wonder if there is something I could buy, or do to fix this. Should I wear my belt higher on my hips, I dunno. Thanks for any help, I appreciate it!

Tony


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

as pleasurable as it may be at times, stop sitting on *that* baton.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

94c said:


> as pleasurable as it may be at times, stop sitting on *that* baton.


That's what I told Ken.


----------



## bikecop34 (Jul 15, 2004)

I used to have that very same problem. It was suggested that I actually wear it below me hips, rather than having it ride above. It feels strange at first, but you'll get used to it. Give it a try.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

bikecop34 said:


> I used to have that very same problem. It was suggested that I actually wear it below me hips, rather than having it ride above. It feels strange at first, but you'll get used to it. Give it a try.


That, a nice round gut and a low hanging gun holster look great.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Repositioning helps; I have to give it a good lift every once in a while to get the weight off my hips for a second and to move it around.

If all else fails, Bianchi does make a padded nylon duty belt...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Buy womans belt...you have breeder hips!
:monkeyea: :monkeyea:


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Rock said:


> That, a nice round gut and a low hanging gun holster look great.


Those guys always have old leather duty gear with with an insane amount of scuff marks.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Rock said:


> That, a nice round gut and a low hanging gun holster look great.


*Dont forget the sheriffs badge pinned on the plaid shirt and a mouthful of chew*


----------



## bikecop34 (Jul 15, 2004)

Rock said:


> That, a nice round gut and a low hanging gun holster look great.


Yeah, I'd have to agree that's not the best look. Good thing I'm 5'8" and 140. My waist is so small, I can't fit anything else on my belt. Sounded to me like the original poster has the same problem...which could be why I offered the suggestion in the first place. It wasn't directed to the "Buford T. Justice" types.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

maracuja said:


> I must be a boney or skinny bastard or something but this stupid duty belt that I have keeps on digging into my hips and is killing me. Does anyone have this problem while wearing a full duty belt? I wonder if there is something I could buy, or do to fix this.


Try this bit of advice:

rudolph1.wav


----------



## MPD703 (Sep 25, 2004)

Have you thought about duty suspenders? Like LBE but designed with quick releases. I know there are some depts in Washington State that are using them (Pierce County is one) and I had read that someone from RCMP designed a set that could be worn under a uniform shirt - not sure how but that is what I read.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Mine tends to dig into my hips too...but I've got wide hips...ya know that whole "child bearing" thing...I've learned to deal with it.


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

just eat more, that should solve the problem


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

kojack1 said:


> just eat more, that should solve the problem


Exactly. I'll bet if you eat six donuts a day, and lots of pizza with beer, in less that six months the problem should be alleviated.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

kttref said:


> Mine tends to dig into my hips too...but I've got wide hips...ya know that whole "child bearing" thing...I've learned to deal with it.


Mine too kttref! I don't have really wide hips, but I too have just learned to suck it up and deal....


----------



## maracuja (Jun 30, 2006)

I finally fixed the problem guys. I took bikecop's advice by wearing the belt lower on the hips and it works great, alot more comfortable! thanks bikecop and all of you guys for your suggestions. Yeah I gotta start eatin more too. I had deepdish pizza and donuts for breakfast, lunch and dinner hehehe........ not really.

Tony


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

badgebunny said:


> Mine too kttref! I don't have really wide hips, but I too have just learned to suck it up and deal....


I gotta tell ya...my hips aren't as wide as some females in my department!! haha


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

kttref said:


> I gotta tell ya...my hips aren't as wide as some females in my department!! haha


Kate- We refer to it as "Cruiser Ass"


----------



## bikecop34 (Jul 15, 2004)

maracuja said:


> I finally fixed the problem guys. I took bikecop's advice by wearing the belt lower on the hips and it works great, alot more comfortable! thanks bikecop and all of you guys for your suggestions. Yeah I gotta start eatin more too. I had deepdish pizza and donuts for breakfast, lunch and dinner hehehe........ not really.
> 
> Tony


No problem, maracuja. Anytime.:t:


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

kttref said:


> I gotta tell ya...my hips aren't as wide as some females in my department!! haha[/quot
> 
> :L:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

kttref said:


> I gotta tell ya...my hips aren't as wide as some females in my department!! haha


No wide load sign needed !!!!!!!!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

hahaha what am I gonna do with you Harry??


----------

